# Phoenix AZ baby dove fell from nest - advice?



## snowbear (Aug 13, 2011)

I have secured a baby dove that fell to the grown in high winds last night. Not sure when to try and attempt to force fluids...i think it is too young to know how to drink.
Any successful experience or advice welcome! thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Depends on how 'baby' it is, really. If it's a Mourning Dove I can't personally advise on anything specific to them, but there is a web page which deals with caring for baby pigeons (and doves) in a general way. It's a UK site, but the initial, basic advice may be fine for any pigeon, or Mourning Dove sized dove. No doubt our US members will be around before too long.

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

There is a place in North Phoenix called 'Fallin Feathers' they will take it in if you bring it to them.
Call first.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's their contact info...

Fallen Feathers 
Jody Kieran
Peoria, Arizona 
623-533-2348
www.fallenfeathers.org


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Charis said:


> Here's their contact info...
> 
> Fallen Feathers
> Jody Kieran
> ...


Thank you.
We called them once a couple weeks ago when a neighbor dropped two baby Morning Doves on us.
They ended up dying shortly after we got them (a couple hours) most likely due to the fact that they spayed bug spray around them to keep them away...

Jody also knows another lady that rehabs birds if she is full. I do not have her info anymore but Jody will provide it if need be.


----------

